# Hi, I would like to tell you about Jesus Christ, the only way to God



## JacquelineDeane55 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi guys.

I don't know where to post this, but the Lord has been laying it on my heart for the past few days to tell people about Jesus. This burden is so strong that I have felt sick and very desperate to reach out to others and tell them about Jesus. I asked my Pastor if there were any ministries I could do through my church to serve God, but all he said to me was that if there was anything, he'd let me know. God has been driving me to serve Him so bad that I don't think I can wait much longer for an answer from my Pastor, I am desperate here and I don't think he understands just how urgent it is to witness to the lost. People are dying and going to CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. That is no laughing matter.

So I am going to write a post and witness to the lost on here...

Dear person much loved by the Lord,

Jesus Christ came into the world to save sinners like you and me. Have you ever thought about what happens after you die? I have. It has brought me much anxiety thinking about it, because I know that this life does not last forever and one day, we all will die.

A lot of people today do not think about where they will spend eternity, and this thinking is a big mistake.

But what happens after death? The Bible is the only book that can tell us what happens to us after we die. God Himself wrote this great book; it is probably the most important book that was ever written.

Do you mind if I quote some Scriptures? Some people get offended when I quote the Bible, but I never do. Do you know why? Because I am a Christian and I believe that Jesus is my Saviour. The Bible says so. And with that being said, I will give you some Bible verses to help you and educate you.

So what happens after we die? The Bible teaches that man is a tripart being composed of spirit, soul, and a fleshly body. At death, our souls separate from our body and goes back to God to be judged by Him. God will judge everything we do in the body, whether good or bad.

But here is the bad news. You see, nobody is truly a good person. You see, only God is truly good.

Have you ever told a lie? Have you ever stolen anything? Have you ever hated anyone? If you have, then you have sinned. Killing others is also a sin, and yet you hear every day on the news that someone has murdered somebody else. Why? Because mankind are sinners and on their way to a burning CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.

Rom 3:23 :
For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;

Now that you know that no one is good in God's eyes, how do we then become good? How do we become vindicated before God? The Bible teaches that we need to have Jesus' righteousness but the only way to do that is to come to Him by faith:

Rom 10:9
That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.

Rom 10:10
For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.

So you see that you need to believe in your heart that God raised up Jesus from the dead, and you also need to confess with your mouth that Jesus Christ is the Lord.

If you die without Christ, you will spend eternity in CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. In our modern world today, people think that CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored is a place of never-ending parties and good times. They think that all of their friends will be there. But that is far from the truth. You would think that these people have never read the Bible, or that they have never taken it seriously.

The Bible teaches that CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored is a place of never-ending fire and torment, and my dear friend, that is not very much fun (this truth has scared a lot of people). It is a place of tears and no hope. It is darkness and loneliness. You won't be able to see anyone at all. It is eternal separation from God Himself. Since God is the Source of Joy and Happiness, that means that everything apart from Him is tears, sorrow, and no happiness. And that does not sound like very much fun at all, doesn't it?

So my dear friend, for your own eternal safety, I pray that you will accept Jesus Christ into your heart today, and make Him Lord over your life.

If you have done this, you need to find a Bible-believing church where you can grow in God's Word. And you also need to find out what God wants you to do with your life, so that you may serve Him.

Blessings,
Jacqueline


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 9, 2017)

JacquelineDeane55 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I don't know where to post this, but the Lord has been laying it on my heart for the past few days to tell people about Jesus. This burden is so strong that I have felt sick and very desperate to reach out to others and tell them about Jesus. I asked my Pastor if there were any ministries I could do through my church to serve God, but all he said to me was that if there was anything, he'd let me know. God has been driving me to serve Him so bad that I don't think I can wait much longer for an answer from my Pastor, I am desperate here and I don't think he understands just how urgent it is to witness to the lost. People are dying and going to CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. That is no laughing matter.
> 
> ...



Thanks sister. Sounds like you have ability to be in the ministry. Your very articulate and this is good, very good even. 
Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## welderguy (Jun 10, 2017)

I admire your zeal.
And any friend of Jesus Christ is a friend of mine. Welcome.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 14, 2017)

Great write up but it still takes the drawing power of a living God to bring you to salvation. One must come with a broken heart and a contrite spirit, not just say what the hey, I think I will just say I believe.
Keep up the witnessing.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 3, 2017)

Preaching to the choir.


----------

